# putting paw on cats back?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i just saw my cat swat my dog cause my dog was licking her anyways my dogs reaction was to put a paw on the cats back and pin her to ground she put enough pressure on the cats back to get her to the ground 

the cat didnt look like she was in pain or anything nor did she she seem concerned but i dont know what the **** my dog was trying to do? my dog didnt think i was watching cause it was in a totally diff room they thought i was in i was peaking around the corner when i saw this i yelled at her to stop and she did and ran back knowing she was doing something bad

any idea what she was trying to do? soon as she stopped my cat didnt move or anything she just went back tooking out the door


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she probably was pinning the cat because
the cat swatted her. i think it was good that
you saw the dog pinning the cat and you corrected
the dog.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it depends on the situation. Were they playing or did the cat swat because (s)he didn't want the dog near? 
Knuckles plays like this with one of our cats all of the time. Actually, both of my dogs do. The cat loves it. I watch them, of course, because the dogs sometimes get too rough with the cat. (I had to teach Knuckles to "play nice" because he was "slapping" the cat down when he was smaller) Now if they were to do it to one of my other 3 cats it would be a whole different story, because the other 3 do not play with the dogs.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

they never play my dog just likes to lick my cat when my dog is gentle my cat likes it but a lot of times my dog licks too 'rough" or my dog just licks too often and my cat gets annoyied and will start clawing at my dog 

but this time my dog didnt think i was in the room and my cat was telling her to 'piss off" but my dog put a paw on her back. Never seen her do that, looked like she had a smile on her face when she did it, like she was saying 'Now try to swat me'


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Watch what you dog does when it plays with a toy. She'll use her paws to 'grab' the toy. Watch your dog when she chews on a bone, she'll use her paws to 'grab' the bone. I don't think she meant anything sinister about her natural reaction. The cat swatted her and she put her paw on the cat as if to say, "Hey! Wanna play?" Your cat didn't respond so your girl backed out. Good girl!

I have a 100lb male GSD, he plays with our Mini Doxie by placing his paws on her. He has never hurt her and she has never squealed or cried out when he 'grabs' her. He has never trapped her under his paw either, meaning the only pressure of the paw is the direct weight of it. 

If my Mini Doxie responds to my GSD and wants to play, the next step for my GSD is to put the Doxie's head in his mouth..and the game is on!

Because of the obvious size difference, they are only together when supervised. My GSD is still young and he still thinks if his head fits (under the coffee table etc.) so can his entire body. My Mini Doxie likes to hide under places he can't fit (under the bed etc) and attack from her advantage point.


----------

